# NZXT  810 Switch Mod   (Blue-Skull)



## JJ_Sky5000 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well I was inspired  by   New  platform   that hit the market.    Intel x79 chipset and LGA2011 CPU   With its awesome Blue and Black Finish   

The case theme is  Blue, Black  & White featuring   The Intel Skull and a Large NZXT  logo  in Blue  on the Back panel. 

The  Case that was perfect for the Build was the New NZXT Switch 810 just so many option to choose from its a perfect modder's case, ( My review is coming out tuesday) .    Another set components that will fit perfectly into the theme, is The HyperX 120GB ssd from Kingston and Quad Channel Memory . 

A big thank you to the Sponsors

















let take a quick look at the NZXT Switch 810 Case







Such a clean looking case






You can tear down to the Bare Frame  with ease. 






One of the first things  was to disassemble The front and top cover











No going back now !!!


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 4, 2012)

Interesting to see this one I am currently working on a WC build in this case too.... Watching this one for sure!!!


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Mar 4, 2012)

Maybe i should try to take the black marker off and just put it back together?






Anybody have any glue?






Its going to take forever to file this down?






Done!!!!





I eyeballed that one  about right!!!










And the front


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh  what did you do this weekend?   Ehh  Cut  a Intel Skull out of Liqiud Resin.















Dont mind the Buck  teeth,  I had to go look to see how many teh intel skull had 8


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 4, 2012)

So what are you going to do with the open and close lever at the back of the top part???


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Mar 4, 2012)

i got plans


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you all.     Just waited  for the Paint to Dry today  and snap a few more photos.


Prep Work using 400 Grit sand paper





Automotive refelective base coat





Chromoly Finish ?   nah






Metalic Blue










matching it  up,   will soon be getting rid of teh chevy symbol 





Nothing is secure  yet,   but i like what i am seeing so far





Like!!





A few more spots to smooth out 





A nice up close look  This piece is almost done  





Thank you for looking


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 5, 2012)

I like where this is going.


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Mar 5, 2012)

A few more pics    testing out the looks  of a 120 Enermax Vegas Trio Fan  , Probley going with the 140's






Bawls!!!!





I am a happy guy  





Again a big thanks to the NZXT,INTEL and KINGSTON Supporting my modding addiction 

Kingston HyperX   
















And Intel


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking forward to more mods.  I like the design of this case a lot.  May be the perfect case for water cooling without spending a fortune.

But, I don't like shiny plastic on cases.  Looks cheap to me.  So I'd have to resurface the whole thing. 

Like how you've changed it so far. Thanks.


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (May 3, 2012)

Small Update more to come  this week,  order  White acrylic and sleeving,  still need more watercooling supplies and lighting.

2nd round of paint ,  smooth down with 400 grit !!!!






Almost forgot these lol , 
Sanded and primed






Ask my awesome wife  if she could make me some letters  about 5 " tall   using the cricut

Not going to use the font  but  can use them to make a  outline






back panel layout






you ready to dance old friend





Still trimming





I am testing my idea   paint the back side of the N






work on the back lighting 





need some more polishing   and to hook of the leds behind 






Thanks for looking


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (May 3, 2012)

Another weekend another couple of days to mod!!!!

Work on the skull led to get them that glow effect, first i needed to route out a spot for the eyes






The cut the piece and Sand






Done!!!






now  time to test it out











I like it 

Wow a big box came in






made a few cuts





Fits  very well,  My goal is to make a one piece interior cove rthat can easly pull out






you might also see what else i am working on in the pick as well

its starting to take shape, re doing the back piece to the rom bays,   that was a scrap piec that almost fit.







Thanks for looking !!!!


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (May 3, 2012)

Wow,  After 3 lan parties and Pax east  I was able to get the ball rolling again.

First off like to thank my Newest Sponsor EK  WaterBlocks  For Thier amaizing Cooling Products, I have used Thier GPU water blocks before  and amaizing Stuff.











I will go into more detail,  When i start installing The Products

Do you rember when I cut these out 





Time to attached  and light it up!!!!






Ok  this was a bad idea 





better






Added the NZXT led kit





need to fix the Bleed through but diggin the effect





Enjoy 





Thanks for looking


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (May 3, 2012)

Added The watercooling  For The cpu, STill waiting for the GPUs 

Top  EK XTX360 Rad  










EK Supreme HF










EK-BAY SPIN Reservoir
















Overall Very impressed how this build is turning out. 

Teaser pics  on the way


----------



## Sinzia (May 3, 2012)

in 4 sub!

I like how its turning out.


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (May 3, 2012)

Testing the Lighting to see how  it looks  of the interior side panels.  






Enermax Vegas Trio  Blue

















Cant wait to finish Sleeving ( the final build you may only see like 5 connections)











Turned the vegas  Trio to White   loving it !!!


----------



## 432 (Jul 9, 2012)

Amazing, Good job bro.

How can i buy this ?


----------

